# MySQL-User aus LDAP-DB übernehmen



## derKilian (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe einen Rechner, der die Benutzer sich via LDAP holt. Das klappt alles super. Home-Directory via NFS ist auch kein Problem. Ich würde nur gerne für jeden Nutzer eine eigene MySQL-Datenbank haben. Mit entsprechenden Berechtigungen halt. Ein Skript schreiben, was die Nutzer einmalig übernimmt möchte ich nicht, da die Nutzer sich oft ändern, etc. Kennt da jemand einen Möglichkeit, wie sich das verwirklichen lässt?

 Der Kilian.


----------

